# Chapman Undergraduate Film Production Fall 2010



## samdeen (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey just wanted to see if anyone has gotten their admissions letter yet. Or if you are still waiting for yours. post back


----------



## Monotreme (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey,

I got my admission letter yesterday, but I got accepted into NYU in December (Early Decision), so that's where I will be going - I'm turning Chapman down...


----------



## samdeen (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats cool. I just noticed you are from Haifa too, thats awesome. I live in Arizona but I'm half Israeli alot of my family lives in Eilat, Jerusalem, and Tel-Aviv. Congrats on getting into NYU, you have a youtube page or somthing?


----------



## Monotreme (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh hey man, that's awesome! Cool 

I do, actually, though it doesn't have too many videos on it...:

http://www.youtube.com/user/MonotremeFilms

How about yourself? Anything on YouTube?


----------



## samdeen (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah I do heres the link...check out the first 3 films I have on my profile.The first is a 30 second film based on the idea of introspection I created for a competition won 1st place. The second is my chapman video essay the third is a short story I created and won Best High School Drama at the International Student Film Festival in Hollywood. Let me know what you think? OR if anyone wants to comment back.

http://www.youtube.com/user/DJDeenDeen#p/u

Also, Ani ohev video atah, chapman veh "Maybe". Zeh tov mehod. Ani medaber ivreit ktssat slicha haha. Veh yesh laxem ulai facebook? Let me know I'd like to stay in touch and network you are very talented.

Lehitraot.

my name is sam or shmuel by the way haha.


----------



## Monotreme (Feb 14, 2010)

Hehe, that's awesome man. A little shaky on the grammar, but good job overall!  I haven't checked out the vids yet but I will, today or tomorrow. Glad you liked mine!

Anyway, I sent you a private message with contact info. Check it out!


----------



## samdeen (Feb 17, 2010)

Anyone get their admissions letter yet? Or atleat seen their webadvisor change to decision complete or Admissions Approved?!?


----------



## filmnw (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep!  Got my acceptance on Friday.  They are sending them out...


----------



## DZeff (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey Sam, hope you get into Chapman (as well as everyone else as well). I looked at your YouTube profile, and I know some people that went to your high school... we probably have some mutual friends.

If you do decide on Chapman, feel free to contact me. I bet you'd be a good potential brother in Sigma Alpha Mu.


----------



## samdeen (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey thanks man. but actually I didnt get into chapman unfortunatly so I think im probly gona stay in state for a year then try to transfer in.


----------



## baba3288 (May 17, 2010)

samdeen, they are all great videos that you made. i wonder why chapman turned you down? your chapman video is totally what i had in my mind. although i would have done it a bit differently. But it was great great work.


----------



## baba3288 (May 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by Monotreme:
> Oh hey man, that's awesome! Cool
> 
> I do, actually, though it doesn't have too many videos on it...:
> ...



hey man, your video was awesome. what's the song in it? by the way, why opt for NYU? is it personal or simply a matter of taste?


----------



## samdeen (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey baba, thanks for the feedback on my vid. The song was Erik Satie: Gymnopedie No. 1. and the reason i didn't apply to NYU was because it's a little to far for me, i'd rather be in california.


----------



## Monotreme (Jun 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by baba3288:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Monotreme:
> Oh hey man, that's awesome! Cool
> 
> ...



hey man, your video was awesome. what's the song in it? by the way, why opt for NYU? is it personal or simply a matter of taste? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Baba, glad you liked the video  If you're referring to the Chapman application video, the song is "Fluorescent Adolescent" by the Arctic Monkeys. The other videos on my channel have original songs.

During the application process, NYU was always my first choice school. I just got the best impression of its program, in terms of level of studies, prestige, and opportunities. Plus, the New York location (over Orange County) was definitely a deciding factor. So I guess you could say it was a matter of taste - I was just more attracted to NYU's program than Chapman's.


----------

